# [SOLVED] Intel RST not running



## KNRover (Oct 12, 2008)

I keep seeing an Intel RST icon in my systray and it always says it's not running. I check services, and it's there. It was set to Automatic (Delayed start). I changed it to just Automatic. Made no difference; still says it's not running.

I'm not sure what it does, but it appears to be something that's supposed to speed up disk writes. . . not that I feel any need for that because my primary drive is a Samsung 250GB SSD; everything I do on that is instantaneous, if not faster :angel:. However, writes to that drive are infrequent, because I keep all working file on my 1TB HDD, and I suppose speeding up writes to that might be helpful.

So what does Intel RST do and why does the icon always say it's not running even though the service is set to automatically start at bootup.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Intel RST not running*

Hi,

Some information about RST if it helps.

Intel® Rapid Storage Technology (Intel® RST) â€” Product overview

Seems to be a common issue but no real single solution.

Try reinstalling. https://downloadcenter.intel.com/co...oductProduct=Intel®+Rapid+Storage+Technology+

Also, on that same page, you will see a link for the Intel Driver Update Utility. Might be worth running that to make sure all drivers are up to date.


----------



## KNRover (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Intel RST not running*

Hmmmm. . . Well, Deejay, I looked at the information, but had seen it before. I also answered 'No' to 'Was this helpful' and told them it needed to include what to do if the program was not running. However, I did download what was apparently an update (it said it was updating what I already had). It changed the service mode back to 'Automatic (Delayed start)'. Immediately after rebooting, I checked the icon and it again said 'not running'. BUT, a few seconds later, the icon changed (box with a check mark in it) and when I click that, it opens a window telling me what drives I have and says, "Your system is functioning normally" -- a window I NEVER saw before the update. So it is now apparently running. What it will do for me, I don't know, and I have no idea why the service startup is "delayed" or how long it's delayed. But the delay is obviously short.

I previously ran the Intel driver update utility. It found only one item (not the RST) and updated it. Since it didn't mention the RST, could be that it was corrupted and the update overwrote the corrupted file, so everything now works.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Intel RST not running*

I'm not sure why its 'Automatic (Delayed start)' but from what I'm reading, that is the default setting.

Anyway, glad to have helped. :thumb:

Perhaps give it a day or so and if the issue doesn't return, please mark your thread solved. This can be accessed in Thread Tools above your initial post.

I'll keep my subscription to this thread for a while so I'll be notified if you have further problems.

Good luck. :smile:


----------



## KNRover (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Intel RST not running*



Deejay100six said:


> . . .Perhaps give it a day or so and if the issue doesn't return, please mark your thread solved. This can be accessed in Thread Tools above your initial post. . .


It's still working fine and is unlikely to change, so I'm going to mark the thread as 'solved' now.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

:thumb: No worries.


----------

